# Moonraker Upgrade



## Faybaz (7. August 2003)

hallo hallo,

ich habe mal so eine Frage, die mich seit längerem begleitet:

Kann ich mein Moonraker im Werk "verstärken" lassen ?!

bin nun seit dieser Saison auf den Freeride Geschmack gekommen und ich will mir ja keinen Rahmenbruch o.ä. holen.

auf die Antwort bin ich jetzt ja mal gespannt...

mfg

Faybaz


----------



## AnthonyXIV (8. August 2003)

@ Faybaz, 

das Moonraker ist vom Einsatzbereich her ein Tourenfully. Das sind mittlerweile ja fast alle Eingelenker. Wenn Du Dich im Freeride Bereich betätigen willst, würde ich Dir einen Viergelenker empfehlen.  
Das Moonraker läßt sich, um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen, NICHT verstärken. Der Rahmen bekommt durch die Fasern im innern seine Steifigkeit. Das äussere Sichtcarbon dient nur der Optik und aus diesem Grunde würde es nicht helfen da einfach ein paar Lagen "draufzupappen". 
Aber bei diesem Einsatzbereich bist Du, wie gesagt mit dem 4-Gelenker besser bedient!

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

